# Cheers!



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

May the love that is in your heart transfer to the rest of the world.
Merry Christmas
Happy Holiday
Holiday Cheer
Seasons Greetings
Peace on Earth
Good Ramadan
Good Kwanzaa
Happy Chanukah
Good Will Toward Men
and a...
Happy Festivus (for the rest of us!)

Nina


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> May the love that is in your heart transfer to the rest of the world.
> Merry Christmas
> Happy Holiday
> Holiday Cheer
> ...


Back at you & the rest. 😎


----------

